# Enjoying sex every night -how long can it last?



## 2gether4ever (Feb 20, 2010)

I have recently had an awakening to sex after being married to the same man for nearly 20 years. I keep thinking about sex a lot and often wake my husband up during the night for sex if I miss the chance of doing it during the day. I am willing to try or initiate anything other than anal. My husband who was used to a maximum of once or twice a week is enjoying it all too - what I want to know is 1) how long can couples go on being every- nighters and is their an age when his or my sexual desire will wain and we won't want to anymore? 2) will having sex daily keep us both from fancying other people?


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

Who cares how long it last. Keep doing it now.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

It will last however long both of you want it to. The other two questions you ask are ones that you have to view from your own perspective.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Sometimes people enjoying something overthink it and get all anxious and obsessive and mess it up. Don't do that.

As to your questions: (1) nobody can say. Prophecy is hard, especially when it's about the future. (2) Sex every day isn't going to guarantee anything, but it probably won't drive you apart.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

So how long have you & he been doing it every single night so far? Months? Do you keep a sex calendar? 

Some woman wrote a book about this one time, she wanted to give her husband 365 days of sex. I know from seeing her on TV that they skipped a few nights though. Amazon.com: 365 Nights: A Memoir of Intimacy (9780425222577): Charla Muller, Betsy Thorpe: Books 

Me & hubby have been been averaging 4-6 times a week for over a year now, but very few weeks is it 7 straight days. Maybe only 3 weeks out of the year. And I DO keep a sex calender - cause I am also curious to the very question you asked, how long can this last??!  
I am hoping for many many years to come. So far we are both wanting it to last, so it is lasting. I think as long as he & you share the same desires & continue to make the time for all this lovemaking. And keep trying new things as you go to keep it interesting, It can last & last & last. 

And I definetly feel that having sex ALOT , all that emotional intimacy that goes along with it, keeps us from looking elsewhere for fullfillment, keeping the bedroom HOT is the key! 

And Generally as men age, their testosterone levels slowly drop a little every year (this hormone directly influences horniness-why he was always READY TO GO when young), luckily if we learn some seductive skills in the bedroom & keep things fresh, we can jump start the "arousal factor" and have the same results. And for us, when menapouse hits, not sure what all will happen, but I think I (personally) have become somewhat addicted now, so it may be a hard habit to Break! He is hoping. I will probalby search the earth to find ways to bring back this drive - if it goes.


----------

